# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  هل حلصت يوما على تعهد من المدرسة

## مريم المقدسة

مساء الخير على كل اهل الشبكة

كيفكم....وكيف الاجازة معاكم
المهم ندخل فى الموضوع.....ابغى كل واحد يقول لنا
كم مرة حصل على تعهد من المدرسة
وايش السبب
الى اللقاء
اتمنى الموضوع يعجبكم

----------


## مريم المقدسة

16 مشاهدة وما احد رد علي زعلاتونى

----------


## نبراس،،،

السلام علييكم خييه 
حقيقة الموضووع يطلع الفضايح واتوقع ان الكل ما راح يكتب
لان الواحد اذا اخد تعهد بيكون ويش السبب 
اكيد وحده من الثنتييت يابلييد وغيااب او انه شيطووون في المدرسه 
فكيف نفضح نفسناا بس يالله عن لا تزعل اختنى مريم مقدس
انا اكون اول المشاركيين والله العين 
انا لما كنت في الثانويه حصلت على تعهد واحد لكن مميزز هههههههه  :bigsmile: 
والسبب لاني ضربت استاذ الدين قصه طويله لكن خلاصة السبب 
لانه ضربني فقط لاني كنت مبتسم كده  :bigsmile:  في الحصه
بسبب حركات بعض الطلاب ترى انا ابدا مو شيطان بل بالعكس مؤادب
لكن ما احب احد يهيني ويغلط علي بدون سبب  :amuse: 
هذه مشاركتي يالله اخواني استرو على ما واجهتم هههه
وان شاء الله يكون فيه تفاعل 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أنا كانوا بيعطوني*
*في سادس ابتدائي لوووووول* 
*بس ماعطوني* 
*والسالفه هي في حصة العلووم << قديمة الكلمة*
*المعلمة كانت تشرح* 
*واحنا البنات تعرفي يعني اذا مليتي من الحصة اول المعلمة قالت شيء يضحك* 
*تطلعي في صديقاتش وتبتسمي* 
*المهم انا درت لصديقتي ورى* 
*وابتسمت وهزئتني شرشحتي اهئ*
*من فوقي لتحتي*
*وطردتني قالت لي*
*روحي للمرشدة !!!*
*بس ابتسمت تخيلوا* 
*ورحت للمرشدة وكذا*
*وهي تعرفني انا مؤدبة وهيك وبعد طالبة نظام كنت لوووووووول*
*فقالت لي بسامحش هالمرة هاع هاع*
*مابعطيش شيء*
*وقالت لي روحي الحين الحصة واعتذري للمعلمة وعطتني ورقة دخوول*
*رحت الحصة*
*وعطيتها الاستاذه ورقت الدخوول*
*ولا اعتذرت ولا شيء*
*هذا اللي ناقص لووووووووووووووووووووول*
*وبس ..*
*سلامتكم*

*وانتي  مريم عطووش مرة والا ؟!*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليكم

انا مرة في الثانويه عطوني واحد مميز بعد..... :embarrest:  :amuse: 
مو من شي بس المديرة مالتنا تحب تتحركش اذا مالقت شي
التعهد بعده عندي للحين اخذته من الملف :wink: 
وكان بسبب
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
يوم مسكتني المديرة من شعري وقالت لي مابي اشوف هالقصة هذي في شعرش مرة ثانيه 
 :weird:   :weird: 
وتروح توقعني على تعهد اني ماقصها مرة ثانيه طول ماني في المدرسة ؛؛محترة الاخت :: :evil: 

لأن كانت القصة صغيرة واجد وماينلم الشعر

بس انا كل ماطول شعري شوي رحت قصرته....
وخليته كذا لين ماخلصت السنة..بحجة انه هو مايطول.. :idea:  
بس :wink:

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الفكره حلوه بس اطلع الفضايح الظاهر هع*

*اني بختصااار من لما كنت في ابتدائي لين خلصت الثانويه التعهدتات حدث بلاحرج بسبب وبدون هع(لاتعلمون احد)*

*بس اغلبهم شطانه بس لا اكثر ولا اقل هههه ولسى بعضهم عندي ...*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> السلام علييكم خييه 
> حقيقة الموضووع يطلع الفضايح واتوقع ان الكل ما راح يكتب
> لان الواحد اذا اخد تعهد بيكون ويش السبب 
> اكيد وحده من الثنتييت يابلييد وغيااب او انه شيطووون في المدرسه 
> فكيف نفضح نفسناا بس يالله عن لا تزعل اختنى مريم مقدس
> انا اكون اول المشاركيين والله العين 
> انا لما كنت في الثانويه حصلت على تعهد واحد لكن مميزز هههههههه 
> والسبب لاني ضربت استاذ الدين قصه طويله لكن خلاصة السبب 
> لانه ضربني فقط لاني كنت مبتسم كده  في الحصه
> ...



مرحبا بيك اخوى نبراس ومشكورة اخوى على تواجدك الرائع 
وما انحرم من طلة كل اهل الشبكة العزيرة
ودامك على حق اهم شئ انك اخدت بحقك
تحياتى

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> *أنا كانوا بيعطوني*
> 
> *في سادس ابتدائي لوووووول* 
> *بس ماعطوني* 
> *والسالفه هي في حصة العلووم << قديمة الكلمة*
> *المعلمة كانت تشرح* 
> *واحنا البنات تعرفي يعني اذا مليتي من الحصة اول المعلمة قالت شيء يضحك* 
> *تطلعي في صديقاتش وتبتسمي* 
> *المهم انا درت لصديقتي ورى* 
> ...



 مرحبا خيتو ومشكورة حبيبتى على تواجدك الحلو
ما فية احد ما اخد تعهد انى عطونى تعهد فى اول ثانوى
وكنت تونى مزوجة وتعرفى المعلمات لما تتزوج بنت صغيرة
كانت حاطة دوها من دوبى وفى مرة غلطت على وقمت انى بعد غلطت عليها 
وراحت الى المديرة وقالت انى قلت كلام واللة ما قلتة وعطونى تعهد لكن 
الى الحين لو اشوفها ما ادرى شنو اسوى اخاف اقتلها ههههههههه

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا مرة في الثانويه عطوني واحد مميز بعد.....
> مو من شي بس المديرة مالتنا تحب تتحركش اذا مالقت شي
> التعهد بعده عندي للحين اخذته من الملف
> وكان بسبب
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ...



 تنورت صفحتى بوجود الغالين
ومشكورة على التواجد الحلو
وما عدمت هالطلة

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> *الفكره حلوه بس اطلع الفضايح الظاهر هع*
> 
> *اني بختصااار من لما كنت في ابتدائي لين خلصت الثانويه التعهدتات حدث بلاحرج بسبب وبدون هع(لاتعلمون احد)*
> 
> *بس اغلبهم شطانه بس لا اكثر ولا اقل هههه ولسى بعضهم عندي ...*



هلا ومرحبا خيتو ومشكورة عى التواجد الغالى 
خيتو القضية مو قضية شطانة واللة لو المعلمة تعامل الطالبة معاملة طيبة
ما سوت شئ
لكن هدا الدنيا
نورتى بوجودك

----------


## وردة وعتاب

يسلمووو على روعة الطرح 
وانا طبعا عطوني وانا في ثالث ثانوي لأن قاعده افرفر بالاسياب وصادتني الاداريه اللي تحبني موت وعطتني 
تعهد وعلى كدا ودتني البيت اتفشلت والله من المعلمااات يوم ثااني 
تقبلو مروري تحيااتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

والله والله والله والله


خلصت 12 سنة في المدرسة 

و4 سنوات جامعة 

بدون ولاااا تعهد


ياعيني علي فوق الشطاااااارة أدب  :embarrest: 


بس كان في شوية شطانة من تحت لتحت  :bigsmile:

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> يسلمووو على روعة الطرح 
> وانا طبعا عطوني وانا في ثالث ثانوي لأن قاعده افرفر بالاسياب وصادتني الاداريه اللي تحبني موت وعطتني 
> تعهد وعلى كدا ودتني البيت اتفشلت والله من المعلمااات يوم ثااني 
> تقبلو مروري تحيااتي



مشكورة خيتو على تنويرك الصفحة
لا عدمت هالطلة

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> والله والله والله والله
> 
> 
> خلصت 12 سنة في المدرسة 
> 
> و4 سنوات جامعة 
> 
> بدون ولاااا تعهد
> 
> ...



مشاءاللة عليكى ملاك
مشكورة خيتو على تعطيرك الصفحة
لا عدمت هالطلة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ههههه هني فضايح 
بس اشوى اني ولا تعهد
مؤدبه ههه
موضوع حلو يسلمو خيتو 
بانتظار جديدكـ
تحياتيـ .

----------


## فرح

ياااحلاتي مثلك نوااارتنا ولاتعهد :wink:  ههههه
بس عاااد انا الشطااانه وراااي وين ماااكووون بس هااا بخفةدم  :bigsmile:  :toung: هههههه
يااااارب عااااد شطااانتي طلعتها ع معلمه في بتداااائي وبالذااات في صف خاااامس وسادس
والقهر كانت معجبه فيني كلماتقرب معصبه فينا حدها تطالعني تبتسم وعند استلامي الشهاده 
اسئلها معلمه ليش تكوني معصبه وتبتسمي 
تقول امممممم عيب مايعلموووو :toung:  خخخخخخ
وبجد اتمنى اشوووفها واعتذر منها انا والشله معي صرنا عليها :noworry:  هههههه
مشكوووره يالغلا مريوومه
يعطيك العاااافيه دمتي بخيير

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*


*كأنها قصة فضايح...*

*احم... الصراحة كنت باخذ تعهد عن جدارة وفوقها طردة في خامس ابتدائي كبل امتحانات اخر السنة بيوم... بسبب هوشة .. مع بنت غلطت علي في الكلام فعصبت عليها وضربتها<< وما احد صدق اللي شافه.. ايلول تضرب*


*المهم البنية تنازلت وطلعت اجودية وتعرف الحق...*


*بس وقعوني في الكلية تعهد بعدم تكرار مخالفة...*


*لاني رحت لابسة اسود بس مالي خلق... والاسود ممنوع لا وما عليي محاضرات الصبح ومرتزة قدام الاشراف...* 


*وبسلامتكم...*

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ...

شخباركم ..

اوه هني فضايح بقراءه و بطلع خخخخ ..

لا لا لا بخلي الاعضاء شووويه يضحكون علي ..

اممم انا اول تعهد حصلته في ثالث اعدادي ..

كانوا البنات مساكين علينا اجا و المعلمه تهذر وما تسكت ..

عاد قلت يا عنيده ليش ما تسوين فرفشه حق الملعلمه و حق الطالبات بس ها الطالبات فرفشوا ..

و الاستاذه معصبه ليش ما ادري ,,  :huh: 

و لا يفوتكم الاستاذه هي مشرفه قسمنا و قفتني و عطتني محاضره و لا عطتني تعهد و استدعاء و لي امر ,, 

التعهد و قعته و الاستدعاء مقطووط خخخخخ ..

ام باقي التعهدات كلها من هالنوع يا غشمره يا تسرب يا مخالفات شعر اكسسوارات ووووو الخ ....

بعضهم يحذفونهم و بعضهم لا ..

وهذا انا اخر سنه و اكمل المدرسه ,, 

موفقين

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> ههههه هني فضايح 
> بس اشوى اني ولا تعهد
> مؤدبه ههه
> موضوع حلو يسلمو خيتو 
> بانتظار جديدكـ
> تحياتيـ .



منورة الصفحة بوجود ك تسلمين خيتو

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> ياااحلاتي مثلك نوااارتنا ولاتعهد ههههه
> 
> بس عاااد انا الشطااانه وراااي وين ماااكووون بس هااا بخفةدم هههههه
> يااااارب عااااد شطااانتي طلعتها ع معلمه في بتداااائي وبالذااات في صف خاااامس وسادس
> والقهر كانت معجبه فيني كلماتقرب معصبه فينا حدها تطالعني تبتسم وعند استلامي الشهاده 
> اسئلها معلمه ليش تكوني معصبه وتبتسمي 
> تقول امممممم عيب مايعلموووو خخخخخخ
> وبجد اتمنى اشوووفها واعتذر منها انا والشله معي صرنا عليها هههههه
> مشكوووره يالغلا مريوومه
> ...



تشرفت بوجود العطر والحلو فروحة
ولا عدمت هالطلة

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> *كأنها قصة فضايح...* 
> *احم... الصراحة كنت باخذ تعهد عن جدارة وفوقها طردة في خامس ابتدائي كبل امتحانات اخر السنة بيوم... بسبب هوشة .. مع بنت غلطت علي في الكلام فعصبت عليها وضربتها<< وما احد صدق اللي شافه.. ايلول تضرب* 
> 
> *المهم البنية تنازلت وطلعت اجودية وتعرف الحق...* 
> 
> *بس وقعوني في الكلية تعهد بعدم تكرار مخالفة...* 
> ...



تشرفت بمرورك خيتو 
لاعدمت هالطلة

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> السلاام ...
> 
> شخباركم ..
> 
> اوه هني فضايح بقراءه و بطلع خخخخ ..
> 
> لا لا لا بخلي الاعضاء شووويه يضحكون علي ..
> 
> اممم انا اول تعهد حصلته في ثالث اعدادي ..
> ...



بالتوفيق خيتو  وشرفتى الصفحة
لاعدمت وجودكم الغالى

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*مرتين والثنتين بأولى ثنوي* 
*ألعام يعني*
*الأولى*
*بسبب إحضار لاب تب بدون استئذان*
*كنت افكر نفس قوانين متوسط عادي >> غشيمه*
*السبب الثاني*
*ظلم وبهتان*
*بنات في فصلنا مسووين شقاوهـ وقلة ادب*
*وكتبوا تعهد على كل بنات الفصل*
*وانا من ضمنهم*
*...*
*وبـــــــس*
*يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يعني بدون زعل

بس 
هنا نفس الفكره
ويسلموا على الطرح

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مشكورة خيتو المشاكسة على التواجد الحلو 
ومشكورة خيتو حساسة بس ابغى افهم شنو قصدك
يعنى هل موجودة نفس الفكرة فى القسم ولك تحياتى

----------


## حلاالكون

*هههههههههههههه ذكرتووووووني* 
*في ثانوي*
*اني كنت في مقدمه الشغب و المشاكسه والضحك وهروب من الحصص وأحظار الممنوعااااات -------إلخ*
*ويشوفوني بس دائمآ يكتبوووو الشله كلهااااااااا بس أني لالا لا* 
*هع هع هع هع هع هع هع  في نظرهم بريئه ههههاي* 
*بس في ثاني متوسط  كتبت تعهد لاسباب هع هع* 
*خلووووويني ساكته*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مرحبا بوجودك الحلو خيتو
وايام المراهقة البنات دوم تعهدات ههههههههههه
عشنا هدى الايام لكن هدا احلا ايام العمر
ومشكورة حبيبتى حلا الكون على المرور

----------


## رحيق الامل

ههههههههاااااااااي
دكرتيني
والله اتكلم ولا اسكت عندي فضايح من السنه الي فاتت
وااااااااي كم تعهد امباااايه
اني اخذت 7 تعهدات وبجذاره بعد  وبل اخي استدعاء الى وليه الامر
اول واحد كان اول يوم بدراسه
في جصه الفقه ما جبته وتقول ليه ما جبتيه
قلت الشنطه صغيره ما تكفي الكتب كلهم
تقول الحين الشنطه كفه كل شي الى الفقه ما تحملتي تجيبيه
قلت اليها والله هاذا المكتوب
سمعتني ابنيه وقات زي الكلام الي قلته
قالت اطلعو برى طلعنا وجابت الينا المديره
وكتبوني تعهد
والثاني عشان المكيف 
بنات يقولو طفوه وني مو راضيه اطفيه ووقفت اني وكم بنيه من شلتي
ومارضينا نطفيه وجة المعلمه وكتبتنا تعهد
والباقي تاخر عن الحصه وهروب
وتاخر عن الطابور وضحك في الحصه
يلا هاذيك السنه سبعه والسنه الله العالم
الله يستر
خلاص ابعقل
لاولا 
لي لستهبال وتاخير
والله يستر على الجميع
وحطمنا الرقم القياسي
وتحياتي
رحيق الامل

----------


## مريم المقدسة

[quote=رحيق الامل;1115142]ههههههههاااااااااي
دكرتيني
والله اتكلم ولا اسكت عندي فضايح من السنه الي فاتت
وااااااااي كم تعهد امباااايه
اني اخذت 7 تعهدات وبجذاره بعد وبل اخي استدعاء الى وليه الامر
اول واحد كان اول يوم بدراسه
في جصه الفقه ما جبته وتقول ليه ما جبتيه
قلت الشنطه صغيره ما تكفي الكتب كلهم
تقول الحين الشنطه كفه كل شي الى الفقه ما تحملتي تجيبيه
قلت اليها والله هاذا المكتوب
سمعتني ابنيه وقات زي الكلام الي قلته
قالت اطلعو برى طلعنا وجابت الينا المديره
وكتبوني تعهد
والثاني عشان المكيف 
بنات يقولو طفوه وني مو راضيه اطفيه ووقفت اني وكم بنيه من شلتي
ومارضينا نطفيه وجة المعلمه وكتبتنا تعهد
والباقي تاخر عن الحصه وهروب
وتاخر عن الطابور وضحك في الحصه
يلا هاذيك السنه سبعه والسنه الله العالم
الله يستر
خلاص ابعقل
لاولا 
لي لستهبال وتاخير
والله يستر على الجميع
وحطمنا الرقم القياسي
وتحياتي
رحيق الامل[

الاحلى وجودك خيتو انى بعد حلصت مرة فى صف ثانى متوسط ما كان عاجبنى المنهج وكنت اقول ليها انسيتة او ما كفت الشنطة هههه
وكنت اخد تعهد على هالكتب التافة الى من تليفهم
واللة يوفق ليش النسة وكل سنة
ونورتي بوجودك الغالى/quote]

----------


## شموخ كبريائي

ههههههههه عجبتني تعهداتكم

اني عطووني تعهد مرة لان كنت غاايبة في وفااة الامام علي وقالو لنا لاتغيبون بس اعناد هههههه الصف كله غااب 
وعطوونا تعهد 
يسلموو خيوو ع المووضووع

----------


## مضراوي

انا الحمد  لله ..~!!
ماعطوني ولآمره ..~!!
الحمد لله ..~
.. حليوه تعهداتكم ههههههه ~

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الاحلى تواجدكم الحلو

----------


## ward roza <3

اني ماعطوني 

الا شعار غياب يعني هذا عادي بس مو تعهد يعني ان كم يوم غبت من بداية السنة الى نهايتها 

طبعا زي نوارة شطانه

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
ههههه حلووه تعهدااتكم
بصرااحه اني ولامره عطوني تعد بس يعني عطوني اشعار غياب هالسنه لاني غبت اكثر من اسبوع
والسبب 2 اياام كنت في العرااق ويوم كنت تعبانه واليومين بس استهبال ماودي اروح المدعسه
وكنت باحصل على تعهد في ثاني متوسط لاني هااربه من الحصه هع اول مرره لي وشافتني المعلمه قالت لي
عودي الفصل لا اوديك الاداره اني رحت الفصل شوي بعدين عودت هربت <<شيطونه >> بس مانتبهت لي هالمره 
وفي مره في ثالث متوسط كنا شله بنات مستهبلين شافتنا معلمه القراءه قامت وكتبت اسمي وقالت لي تحلمين بالخمسين والمشكله في بنات وااجد وماكتبت اسمي الا اني هع يالله ماعليه
والحين مافي شي شطوره ومؤذبه ماشا الله عليي <<اصلا من تحت لاتحت هع
بس يعني بعض الاوقاات هروب 
وهع هع هع هع 
يعني الحمد لله ولا تعهد
وسي ياا..:

----------

